# Bandsaw Jig for lathe blanks



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's amazing how easy it is now to make a blank for the lathe. 
I have made two other holes, so I can move the pin for smaller blanks.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the simplicity of that jig.:thumbsup:

Ray


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

thats one way to skin a cat 

Good job.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks good. I need to make something like that.


----------

